

Simply plan your next day. That’s how I finished my app - skalla
https://medium.com/lessons-learned/12118a687d76

======
nsmartt
This reminds me of another article from a while back which advocated 6 items
in decreasing priority.

    
    
        1 -> big item
        2 -> medium item
        2 -> medium item
        3 -> small item
        3 -> small item
        3 -> small item
    

I can't remember anything specific enough to find it, though.

Either could be beneficial, and choosing only the next three at first may be a
good way of forming a habit.

~~~
skalla
it is more interesting when you got to discuss with the person you are working
with before setting the priority.

I work with my wife to set the priorities since she also helps me building the
apps. Sometimes there are arguments :) but it's worth having one, you get more
serious in getting things done that way..

